# For Sale in North Idaho- 2 Experienced Pack Goats & 2 Young Packing Prospects



## Paknheat (Oct 12, 2013)

2 experienced alpine pack goats for sale. 6 yrs old, up to date on vaccinations, wormer and feet. Easy keepers. No need to tie up in the mountains, won't leave your sight. Don't need lead ropes while packing, they stay by your side but still respect your space. Super sweet, love kids. Will only sell together, won't separate. $250
Also have 2 Alpine yearlings. Already been dis budded and banded. Only sell together, won't separate. $200
Would prefer to sell all 4 together. Would make a package deal of the 4 goats and 1 ton of grass hay feed for the winter for $450. Located in North Idaho


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

*packers for sale*

I sent a PM to you about your packers for sale.


----------



## nebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Good looking goats!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I love that black one!!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I know! He's awesome. I bought my first horse, a Lambert Morgan, in Libby Montana. Its up near the conjunction of montanta's border and Canada and Idaho. It was QUITE the drive. Otherwise I may jump on this.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone snatch them up yet? Great deal!


----------



## Paknheat (Oct 12, 2013)

There is someone who is going to come pick them all up this weekend. I will post again if it falls through. They are great goats and would love them to have a happy new home. Storm, the black one, is super cool looking and such a people goat.  jasper, on the other hand is all business and just wants to pack all day. He likes a lil scratch here and there and to be by your side, but he likes a job. The two babies are going to be huge and awesome packers! Thanks for all the interest!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Paknheat said:


> There is someone who is going to come pick them all up this weekend. I will post again if it falls through. They are great goats and would love them to have a happy new home. Storm, the black one, is super cool looking and such a people goat.  jasper, on the other hand is all business and just wants to pack all day. He likes a lil scratch here and there and to be by your side, but he likes a job. The two babies are going to be huge and awesome packers! Thanks for all the interest!


Awesome to hear...wished I had been a bit closer. Just curious, what kind of goad is the black one?

Thx,

Ken


----------



## Paknheat (Oct 12, 2013)

The black one is full alpine. He's awesome looking for sure!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Paknheat said:


> The black one is full alpine. He's awesome looking for sure!


Wow...never saw one like that before. Just curious...if you don't mind, how tall are they? What did they weigh?

If they would have been hornless I would have been all over them but I'm building a hornless herd. Yours do look amazing WITH the horns though. Congrats...glad it worked out.

Take care!


----------



## LORIB (Jun 13, 2017)

*Looking for alpines for packing*

Hey pacnheat,

i found an advertisment on the web about these guys. Well it's 2017 and i know this is an old thread and these goats are long gone... But i am looking for alpines and wondered if pacnheat is a breeder or info on the breeder you purchased your goats from. Heading out west in august and i am looking to purchase some sweet awesome pack goats... Prefer babies but im open.

Lorib

sorry for the all caps


----------



## daryl (Apr 29, 2018)

Paknheat said:


> 2 experienced alpine pack goats for sale. 6 yrs old, up to date on vaccinations, wormer and feet. Easy keepers. No need to tie up in the mountains, won't leave your sight. Don't need lead ropes while packing, they stay by your side but still respect your space. Super sweet, love kids. Will only sell together, won't separate. $250
> Also have 2 Alpine yearlings. Already been dis budded and banded. Only sell together, won't separate. $200
> Would prefer to sell all 4 together. Would make a package deal of the 4 goats and 1 ton of grass hay feed for the winter for $450. Located in North Idaho


Are your 6 yr olds still available? How big are they


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This thread is five years old. I think it's safe to say the six year olds are no longer available (at least certainly not as six year olds!).


----------

